# Suggestion for framing around ducts/pipe in basement



## xuc318 (May 17, 2009)

I have been working on finishing my basement for the last 6 months. So far, I added foam insulation, framed walls and did electric rough-ins. What left before framing inspection is soffits for ducts,pipes and beams. 

As you can see in the pictures, I have air return and heat trunks running side by side for about 30 feet. One side is close to the wall, and the other side is very close to the window. I am thinking building a soffit to close them and attach to the wall. Not sure I have enough space at the window. I also have suport beams running cross the whole basement, about 40 feet overall, and the waste pipe along with it. What would be the best way to box them while maximizing ceiling height. I plan to do drop ceiling except the area under the air trunks. 

I searched the forums on similar cases in this forum and found some good articles. I would like to get your suggestions/advices for my situation. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Incorporate them into the design.

Lowering the ceiling in a hallway will make the ceilings in the adjoining rooms seem taller. Same thing with soffits on the edges of rooms.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What is the height under the beams?? If under 8', I would probably drop the ceiling to below the round ducts, move the wiring on the beams to above the dropped ceiling height, and install drywall directly over the beams. That will still leave a cut up room. Ideally, if you had the height(7'6" under beams), I would do a dropped ceiling for the whole room.


----------

